# Max Weight Of light Fixture on Ceiling Box



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello. I am Installing a new hanging light fixture/chandelier. The weight is approx 23 lbs which is about 10 lbs heavier than the old light. The new fixture attaches the same way as the old one with the 2 each 8-32 screws into the ceiling box. The box is not metal but is more like a hard plastic or dark brown phenolic looking material. Can this type of box safely support a 23 pound light fixture or do i need to install a heavier box like for a ceiling fan? Thanks very much. .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a fan rated box, 10-32 screws.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

article 314.27 (A)(2)

luminaire ceiling boxes are supposed to be rated for 50 lbs. so you should be good to go..

over 50 lbs is supposed to have support separate from box. unless box is listed and marked.


314.27 (C)
ceiling paddle fan boxes have to be used for paddle fans... (though for luminaries will work too).. the ceiling fan box has to be rated for 35 lbs....

if it's designed to support more weight it has to be marked with it's maximum weight.... the max is 70 lbs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm both people did not take the time to add there locations to there profile.
Luminaire, Canadian code?
Why take a chance on having it fall down and taking the ceiling with it.
Pay me now or pay me later.


----------



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

My location is sw pa. Not Canada but feels like it lately.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Hmm both people did not take the time to add there locations to there profile.
> Luminaire, Canadian code?
> Why take a chance on having it fall down and taking the ceiling with it.
> Pay me now or pay me later.


I'm in jersey.........

23 pounds............that's nothing...

luminaire is NEC............ great ole USA baby......:thumbsup:


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

typical....


----------



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you both for responding to my question.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The proof load for an 8-32 is 55 to 120 lbs.

Cuidado, Senor!


----------



## SS396 (Sep 15, 2007)

That'l leave a mark! I get your point though. Thanks again


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

SS396 said:


> Thank you both for responding to my question.


There are a LOT of ways to reinforce a ceiling box (if needed).
Some are bought some are made. LINK


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Why would anyone potentially try to hang that much weight from a box and potentially destroy the box and surrounding ceiling? :no:

Was the Hillman site based on metal or plastic or fiberglass or phenolic boxes? Doesn't mean much if you have no basis to the data.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

> The proof load for an 8-32 is 55 to 120 lbs.


Somethings should not be suggested on an open forum, whee teenagers can read it.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> Why would anyone potentially try to hang that much weight from a box and potentially destroy the box and surrounding ceiling? :no:


23 pounds ???


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

No, someone suggested hanging 3 or 4 cinder blocks from the box to test the strength. The suggestion was moderated out.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> No, someone suggested hanging 3 or 4 cinder blocks from the box to test the strength. The suggestion was moderated out.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

yes I saw that...........


----------

